# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wesselman van Helmond (Vught)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wesselman van Helmond

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Hoge Vliert, Huisartsenpraktijk Wesselman van Helmond, Vught

Adres: Vliertstraat 79, Vught

Website: www.hogevliert.nl

----------

